# Molokai - Persian hunter



## Molokai (Jan 7, 2015)

Hy guys, 
i have been working on something very different than my so called drop point designs. 
Steel is ATS 34, wood is briar burl i got from @ChrisK . Very nice fine grained wood. Finished with tru oil. 
There is no sun to take a better photos so i did my best at cloudy day. 
Random filework in a spine of knife, filled with black dyed epoxy.
Turquoise inlay in pins and around last laynard hole, i was playing that day with a dremel tool. 
Hope you like it. I know @Kevin likes this style. 

Tom

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2015)

VERY nice I normally do not like the inlace but this one I do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2015)

Off. The. Charts. There's so much going on with that canvas you can't take it in very quickly. The logo inlay is just phenomenal - the shape of the handle - you can just see how comfortable it is to hold, without even holding it. I really like the subtlety of the Persian sweep on this one. The wood is gorgeous - man I need to talk to @ChrisK about getting some of that! 

Beautiful Tom!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisK (Jan 7, 2015)

Outstanding knive Tomislav!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 7, 2015)

That is outstanding. I'm with Kevin it's OFF THE CHARTS!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you for kind words. 
@Kevin , it took me four hours to shape the handle....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2015)

Molokai said:


> it took me four hours to shape the handle....



I believe it. It is similar to my Molokai but also different. One day I will buy another Molokai I assure you. I have 2 Flynts, 4 Satters, and 1 in the works with Kilgore for this month hopefully, but only 1 Molokai. I will fix that soon as I can please don't stop making knives before I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow. I like that one a lot. The shape on the handle is killer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2015)

Damn Tom! Excellent my friend Excellent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 7, 2015)

Dang Tom... that thing is awesome. I'm thinking along the same lines as Kevin, I'm going to have to get me another one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 7, 2015)

Another winner and very creative. Where did you get the turquoise inlay. 

I went to the local hobby shops and Wood Crafter and no one carries turquoise inlay. I would have thought that was a staple Wood Crafters.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 7, 2015)

He has to keep making them because I don't have one.... Yet! Very nicely done, as always..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow I love this knife. Everything about it is really aesthetically appealing and is very "perfect" looking. The file work that you do is always an extremely nice accent too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 8, 2015)

That is a stunner Tom ! I like the emblem inlay !!!! Great idea

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 8, 2015)

Exquisite! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 8, 2015)

Tom, we keep saying, each new knife is better than the last but it going to be very hard for you to do better than that one. I love it and I'm going to have to get me some of that briar wood burl. It just tops off some really nice fit finish and style!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisK said:


> Outstanding knive Tomislav!


Chris, Do you have any more of that beautiful wood?


----------



## Molokai (Jan 8, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Another winner and very creative. Where did you get the turquoise inlay.
> 
> I went to the local hobby shops and Wood Crafter and no one carries turquoise inlay. I would have thought that was a staple Wood Crafters.


my brother has a store selling jewelry so he gave me some turquoise necklaces and i just grind or crush them.


----------



## Molokai (Jan 8, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Tom, we keep saying, each new knife is better than the last but it going to be very hard for you to do better than that one. I love it and I'm going to have to get me some of that briar wood burl. It just tops off some really nice fit finish and style!


Dont worry Robert i have something better in mind, just need to make it. Dont know about you guys, but i get ideas early in the morning laying in half sleep. Also solution for some problems.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2015)

One day I'm going to get one of these.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 8, 2015)

Tom, that's a beautie. its quite obvious the work that's gone into that handle. nice work mate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fantastic looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisK (Jan 8, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Chris, Do you have any more of that beautiful wood?


Yes Robert I do. Will post some during the next few days.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 8, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Chris, Do you have any more of that beautiful wood?


@ChrisK

EDIT - Sorry Chris - I hadn't read down to where you had replied..


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 8, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Dont worry Robert i have something better in mind, just need to make it. Dont know about you guys, but i get ideas early in the morning laying in half sleep. Also solution for some problems.


I some times get some good ideas while taking a shower.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 8, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I some times get some good ideas while taking a shower.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 8, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


>


I meant knife making ideas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Terry Ragon (Jan 9, 2015)

Tom, what a gorgeous piece of work/art! That handle begs to be touched!

Thanks for sharing the inspiration...hope I can afford one of these gems one day...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Neal (Jan 10, 2015)

WOW! This is a very impressive knife my friend! I love looking at knives that others make. So keep up the fantastic work!!!!

Peace,
Paul

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 10, 2015)

As always, you did it right! I'm sad that these...erm...oriental style knives...with upswept clip point never caught the fashion

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow! That is beautiful and I wish it were mine!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2015)

Another beauty Tom, That briar burl looks real classy, I can see why it is so sought after. I'm running out of superlatives for your work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

